

Are You an Aspie? Take the Test! - ckuehne
http://www.rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php
Find out to be better prepared for discussions like this http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=658774
======
temp_aspie
Not my primary account. I got a score of 140. Any suggestions on what I should
do?

